# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Các sản phẩm gia công CNC >  Vài mẫu sản phẩm gia công cắt Plasma & Oxy-Gas CNC

## CKD

Một số sản phẩm mà mình đã gia công bằng phương pháp Plasma & Oxy-Gas CNC.

----------

atuancnc

----------


## CKD

Cái clip cắt cho sản phẩm đầu tiên

----------

atuancnc

----------


## CKD

Thêm cái clip cho 2 bức ảnh cuối  :Wink:

----------

atuancnc

----------


## CKD

Có clip, có clip  :Smile:

----------


## writewin

máy có tự động chĩnh lửa luôn hả D A, khâm phục

----------


## CKD

Cái đó.. nó không tự mồi lửa được, chỉnh cũng bằng tay nốt.. chỉ có đóng mở gió (oxy), chạy theo hình là tự động mà thôi. Đây là version Oxy-Gas đầu tiên, sau đó có vài cải tiến nhỏ

----------


## CKD

Có cái clip, còn mấy cái ảnh sp lục mãi mà chưa thấy.

----------

